# Seamstress Cottage. March '13.



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 28, 2013)

*Ive been rather intrigued by this little one for a long time..ide wander past several times last summer and have a little peek but could never really figure the place out...was some one living in it or not?? A closer peep a few weeks ago had me spinning on my head ( well you know what i mean ) Time to grab my besty PS and pay her a little more closer attention...we decided on the time and the was no stopping us...snow up to the top of my wellies my road blocked and it was truly perishing out... but the was no keepin PS in... i heard the familiar PEEP PEEP " get up T**T its splore time.. grin from ear to ear " and a barage of bashes on my door..it was four am and im pearing out the door at knee high snow hmmmm "Lets go!"!! Whoop! so here she is..... 

The seamstress's Cottage....​*









[





/






























​
*Over to PS now.....​*


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2013)

*Bostin' little splore this one was! Nice one tink!!
Heres a few from me... Enjoy... ​*


































​*Thanks for lookin!​*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a little old lady just popped out for lunch! 

Nice one you two!


----------



## TK421 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those photos need saving.

Great set of shots, sad to see someones life just abandoned really.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2013)

TK421 said:


> Those photos need saving..




Yes they do. The Royal Navy images contain enough information to search the archives and build a picture of what the relative(s) were doing in the mid 30's Royal Navy. I wonder if he/they survived the looming conflict? Many of the ships and ratings on that autumn cruise undertaken by H. M. S. Queen Elizabeth were early casualties.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2013)

What an ace place with so much to see,thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

oh it looks a lovely little place...did u both do abit of dustin before u took ya pics, very clean

morals, manners and men book...hmmm i know a few who need to read dat

did u both take a little nap, looks temptin


----------



## shatners (May 8, 2013)

Nice work both... lovely pics as always.

Mmmmmm cant beat a nice bit of mit muff


----------



## TeeJF (May 8, 2013)

My life NK, you DO have such an eye for a pic. So the "seamstress" smoked Capstan Full Strength, was a disciple of Hevelock Ellis, poo'ed in a commode, and was probably related in some way to a sailor from the Second World war. 

Love the Supermarine Walrus photograph...

Great stuff as always.


----------



## skankypants (May 8, 2013)

As always you pair have found another remarcable place..top work..


----------



## krela (May 8, 2013)

There's some fascinating things here. I'd love to read that book, and a folk dancing award? Awesome.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2013)

wow just riveting stuff, excellent sets !!


----------



## karltrowitz (May 11, 2013)

Those photo albums are great. Would love to see more of them...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (May 12, 2013)

once again, fantastic shots by both. love the old photographs, something so magical about old film images


----------



## Quattre (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, such a feeling of absence... How come nobody felt like recovering those memories? where are the kids on the pictures? Was this old lady all alone? Can't wrap my head around so much loneliness (especialy since I'm a seamstress myself, BTW...)


----------



## MCrosbie (Jul 10, 2013)

Love it!! nice one peeps for sharing and grate shots


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow just awesome! And that book about eugenics and war seems like it would be even more pertinent today...


----------



## shane.c (Jul 12, 2013)

Very good pics ,


----------

